# Lizards vs Dark Elves... cant decide



## okiberry (Jul 22, 2010)

Im new to warhammer fantasy and am looking to get started soon...So i've been reading the intro to warhammer armies post and looking around at other postings and narrowed my choice down to dark elves or lizardmen for an army. im really at a toss up between the two tho... they both have really awsome looking models, from what i understand they both have good magic, the dark elves are a little faster but not as tough?

they both seem like fun armies, so any suggestion would be great! 

on a side note i'll most likely be playing smaller battles prolly around 1000pt for a while

thx! :biggrin:


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, it generally comes down to what models you like and what playstyle suits you.

Dark Elves have some great sneaky units like shades and assassins that can just annoy the crap out of people. Black Guard and Execs (especially in 8th) are some pretty nifty elite choices in the army. Plus hydras are just downright awesome.

Lizardmen have some pretty awesome units like razordon and Steggadons as well, and are a bit more brutal with units like kroxigors and temple guard. Plus Slaan are pretty much the best casters in the game.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

okiberry said:


> Im new to warhammer fantasy and am looking to get started soon...So i've been reading the intro to warhammer armies post and looking around at other postings and narrowed my choice down to dark elves or lizardmen for an army. im really at a toss up between the two tho... they both have really awsome looking models, from what i understand they both have good magic, the dark elves are a little faster but not as tough?
> 
> they both seem like fun armies, so any suggestion would be great!
> 
> ...


In general, Dark Elves are fragile, but very powerful on the offense, while Lizardmen favor tougher units. Both have powerful magic as you said, and both of their shooting relies on a lot of shots. In close combat, the Druchii don't fare as well in attrition, but if used correctly, can break through a unit in no time at all.

Have you tried reading through some of the fluff as well? That would be a key deciding factor for me if both armies tactics and looks appealed to me.


----------



## okiberry (Jul 22, 2010)

ended up goin dark elf & got the battalion and a box of spearmen. Just wooped up on some ogres in a 750 pt match. it was a fun match, leadbelchers exploding, 2 of my cold one knights died on a difficult terrain test (a fence of all things LOL) running down gnoblars, corsairs held their own, & repeater crossbows did some good work too! Love the army


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

okiberry said:


> ended up goin dark elf & got the battalion and a box of spearmen. Just wooped up on some ogres in a 750 pt match. it was a fun match, leadbelchers exploding, 2 of my cold one knights died on a difficult terrain test (a fence of all things LOL) running down gnoblars, corsairs held their own, & repeater crossbows did some good work too! Love the army


Glad that they're working out for you.  Next step would be to get some Lords and Heroes models. Personally, I'd recommend getting a Sorceress or two, because the new magic is fun as hell. Also, another box of Warriors, and a Hydra would be good investments. Hydra backed by a large unit of Spearmen or Repeater Crossbowmen is ace.


----------

